# North west based golfers - Machrihanish.



## Liverbirdie (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi all,

I asked a few of the usual suspects via PM initially, as Craw was still getting together final numbers for people already "booked in", just to put the feelers out. Anyway, no joy that way, so opening it out a bit more.

There is more in Craw's original post, but here is the basics:-

It is the bank holiday weekend from Friday May 31st/ saturday 1st and Sunday 2nd of June. I think the total for 2-3 days golf and accomodation is Â£135. The Monday is the bank holiday.

This may be the last year he does this. He has a March price, even though it is in May/June.

I am game if we can get 3 or 4 from the north west, and obviously as long as we can all car share. I'll take my car, if required, but due to sets of clubs, we would probably all have to carry or have pull along trolleys only.

So is there another 2 or 3 out there interested? It would still depend upon spaces being available, as Craw is still sorting payments out with the original people who were game.

TBH - If Yorkshire,Cumbria,midlands lads can tie in with this (meet at some point), it is also another option.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 7, 2013)

didnt ask me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Akie (Mar 8, 2013)

I was tempted but can't afford it at the moment and I'm already in the doghouse for going away for 4 days at Easter.


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 8, 2013)

what time would you be leaving liverpool? 

could be interested


----------



## gjbike (Mar 8, 2013)

Did want to go but going to Turkey on the 17th May for a weeks golfing, back for a week and a couple days then of to Tenerife on the 2nd of June with HID and 5 other couples, did think about asking HID but though it might be the straw that broke the camels back!!!!


----------



## gregbwfc (Mar 8, 2013)

Hang on lads, think quite a few of us are playing in a Flat Cap Open at Preston on June 2nd.
Check you're not would you before shelling out for this.
Cheers


----------



## gjbike (Mar 8, 2013)

Senior moment going away on the 4th not the 2nd


----------



## gregbwfc (Mar 8, 2013)

gjbike said:



			Senior moment going away on the 4th not the 2nd 

Click to expand...

Cheers gj :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 8, 2013)

louise_a said:



			didnt ask me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Ionly asked a few people in 2's/3's only, as there were potentially only limited spaces, and scouser looked like a good possibility at the time.

He can't commit, so I'm now opening it up,further.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 8, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			what time would you be leaving liverpool? 

could be interested
		
Click to expand...

It is a 6.5 h/7 hour journey from Liverpool, so probably around 8am, so we can get a late game in up there.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 8, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Hang on lads, think quite a few of us are playing in a Flat Cap Open at Preston on June 2nd.
Check you're not would you before shelling out for this.
Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate, when I originally looked, it wasn't with my golf calendar to hand, so I made tentative enquiries.

If I do go, I would have to pass on my space, if not too much trouble. If I've already paid (can't remember) I would pass on, or just lose the money, as my own fault.


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 8, 2013)

as much as i would like to join this expedition, I've just checked online and this weekend could be in the region of Â£300 including travel and accomodation, which makes it too much for me


----------



## Fish (Mar 9, 2013)

Although I didn't receive a pm either  it's an unfortunate no from me.  Got a B-Team match at Maxstoke on the Friday, a Medal on the Saturday and Preston Open on the Sunday. 

Busy golf weekend


----------



## gregbwfc (Mar 9, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sorry mate, when I originally looked, it wasn't with my golf calendar to hand, so I made tentative enquiries.

If I do go, I would have to pass on my space, if not too much trouble. If I've already paid (can't remember) I would pass on, or just lose the money, as my own fault.
		
Click to expand...

No probs LB, just let us know.
I'll probably have to drop out to even up the numbers.
Think we only just managed to get 12 of us on the day.
But obviously, we can ask again, shouldn't be a problem subbing someone in, if anyone can now make it.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 10, 2013)

Bump - any two takers?


----------



## thecraw (Mar 10, 2013)

MGL was interested until Moogie had to pull out! (oooo err matron!) 

Maybe PM him to see if he's still up for a weekend of top quality golf. Newcastle based.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 10, 2013)

thecraw said:



			MGL was interested until Moogie had to pull out! (oooo err matron!) 

Maybe PM him to see if he's still up for a weekend of top quality golf. Newcastle based.
		
Click to expand...

MGL  - PM sent, could meet up at Carlisle.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 11, 2013)

thecraw said:



			MGL was interested until Moogie had to pull out! (oooo err matron!) 

Maybe PM him to see if he's still up for a weekend of top quality golf. Newcastle based.
		
Click to expand...

MGL (Nicky) was looking into it, but has since advised he is committed to something on the 2nd,sadly.

I'll give it another week or so. If not I'll have to go away with the missus.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 14, 2013)

## Bump ##


----------

